# Lumpen guerrilla theatre.



## Mankini (Feb 25, 2016)

Not so useless now, are we, Mr. Marx? Ahahaha

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/us/some-see-refusals-to-serve-policemen-as-a-backlash.html


----------



## Mankini (Feb 25, 2016)

Marx said the lumpen were irrelevant to revolution. hence, when they start to fight the battles -all- of us should be fighting, its a shameful wake up call. i see little acts like this as a sort of boston commons. the illustrious chris hedges on the subject: 

http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/colonized_by_corporations_20120514


----------



## salxtina (Feb 25, 2016)

I mean, I see the above-mentioned badasses as proles, but I'm definitely here for lumpen guerrilla theater. And lumpen guerrilla guerrillas.


----------

